# Android Mobile Phone Purchase Advice.



## mickdoyle (16 Jul 2014)

I am thinking of buying an Android mobile phone that will be used for phone calls and Internet access. I would like to be able to share the phone's internet connection with a laptop for occasional use. I don't need the latest model phone. 

In your opinion what is good value at present?


----------



## michaelm (16 Jul 2014)

What about the Motorola Moto G?


----------



## vandriver (16 Jul 2014)

Chose your network carefully,as some won't allow tethering at all.


----------



## mathepac (16 Jul 2014)

AFAIK TescoMobile is the only provider that allows tethering (I'm with TescoMobile for data & phone)

EDIT: This thread contradicts me - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=188157


----------



## chrisboy (16 Jul 2014)

http://www.48months.ie/membership-plans

Probably the cheapest out there, ive been with them nearly 2 years.. I pay a tenner a month, you just cant go wrong with them..


----------



## Boyd (16 Jul 2014)

chrisboy said:


> http://www.48months.ie/membership-plans
> 
> Probably the cheapest out there, ive been with them nearly 2 years.. I pay a tenner a month, you just cant go wrong with them..



+1. Also with them two years and no issues. Tethering is absolutely allowed on 48. I have a Sony Experia.


----------



## vandriver (17 Jul 2014)

To the two previous 48 customers-have you actually read the t&cs ?(specifically the part where tethering is not allowed!)

".... Except where expressly stated, tethering or use of the 48 handset as, or the sim in conjunction with, a modem is not allowed and may be disabled....."


----------



## newirishman (17 Jul 2014)

Using a standard O2 bill-pay contract with 2GB data per month included,  and any tethering just goes towards the normal usage limits. No difference whatsoever. Have however not checked the T&C's to see if there is anything special in there.


----------



## Boyd (17 Jul 2014)

vandriver said:


> To the two previous 48 customers-have you actually read the t&cs ?(specifically the part where tethering is not allowed!)
> 
> ".... Except where expressly stated, tethering or use of the 48 handset as, or the sim in conjunction with, a modem is not allowed and may be disabled....."



Of course not......who reads those? 

Maybe I should have said it's certainly _enabled_, as opposed to allowed then. I have never had any issues with it anyway. Don't use it too often I guess though.

Anyway maim point for OP is I find 48 very good and great value for either ten or twenty a monyh


----------



## chrisboy (17 Jul 2014)

vandriver said:


> To the two previous 48 customers-have you actually read the t&cs ?(specifically the part where tethering is not allowed!)
> 
> ".... Except where expressly stated, tethering or use of the 48 handset as, or the sim in conjunction with, a modem is not allowed and may be disabled....."



My kids tether off me all the time, never been a problem.. 
They also say you have to be between 18 and 22! Well im not, but my eldest son is!! Oopsie!


----------



## Frank (21 Jul 2014)

Why is tethering an issue at all 

Data is data whether the phone is using it direct or a laptop.

Seems daft.
Only place I can see a problem is some of the so called unlimited data offers where you start taking liberties.

The odd go of a laptop should be no big deal.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jul 2014)

Frank said:


> Why is tethering an issue at all
> 
> Data is data whether the phone is using it direct or a laptop....



They can track what kind of device is using the data and can bill accordingly. 

Some people say they have got bill shocked when the network decided to bill for the tethered data. 

They try every trick to squeeze more money out of customers. There really shouldn't be any difference. IMO.


----------



## Frank (24 Jul 2014)

in fairness the charges for mms still stink a bit too. Send the pic in email is free but same pic as mms is not.


----------



## mickdoyle (25 Jul 2014)

Has anyone used the eStar Android Mobile Phones that DID Electrical are selling?


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jul 2014)

No, but I'd be a bit wary. They're a new Chinese company (who have apparently just launched the world's first holographic smartphone), but there's very little feedback on their standard/entry-level handsets. The specs don't look as good (at DID's Irish prices) as some better-known models.

I'd second the Moto G suggestion made above, or, if you can make do with a slightly lower spec, the Moto E. Meteor are currently selling it on PAYG for €89.99 and an unlock code can be had on eBay for under €2.

And I'm a big fan of 48's €10/month deal, too.


----------



## onekeano (27 Aug 2014)

chrisboy said:


> http://www.48months.ie/membership-plans
> 
> Probably the cheapest out there, ive been with them nearly 2 years.. I pay a tenner a month, you just cant go wrong with them..



Hi Chrisboy - a friend of mine recommended these guys and I received a sim in the post but just wondering about a couple of things:
- are landlines prohibitive  to call?
- is there a facility to send web texts (I use this a lot with Meteor)
- if you slip over your 1Gb usage is the incremental cost very high?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## chrisboy (27 Aug 2014)

onekeano said:


> Hi Chrisboy - a friend of mine recommended these guys and I received a sim in the post but just wondering about a couple of things:
> - are landlines prohibitive  to call?
> - is there a facility to send web texts (I use this a lot with Meteor)
> - if you slip over your 1Gb usage is the incremental cost very high?
> ...



Hi Roy,

With the "guido" package which is the cheapest package at 10 euro a month, you still get 60 minutes free landline minutes.. It will call anywhere in ireland using these so no real problem unless youre one of these people who obsess about ringing a landline..

Its free texting to any network, so no need for webtext anymore.. I use Whatsapp a lot these days, and you can set up group whatsapp which alot of sports teams use. Basically everybody on the team joins the group, and everybody in the group can see everybody elses texts. Extremely handy if you are, for example the trainer of an underage team, everything is completely out in the open. It also means that people without phone credit can reply to you as all they need is WIFI.. I dont know if this is what your webtext question is relating to but Whatsapp is basically the new webtexting service.

If you slip over the 1gb limit, you can buy another 1gb for 3 euro.. Cheap enough really..

The 10 euro "guido" package is a really great deal. Granted, you have to keep an eye on it, use wifi when you can, any large downloads or updates on wifi, and be careful on the 60 minute landline limit, but its very achievable, with most phones allowing you the option of only downloading on wifi, and stuff like that..


----------



## onekeano (27 Aug 2014)

Sounds pretty dammed good to me - thanks for the very comprehensive feedback Chrisboy - much appreciated....

Roy!


----------

